# idc trimmer won't keep running



## wil909 (Apr 30, 2006)

IDC trimmer worked fine last summer, wouldn't prime this spring so I went and bought new bulb primer and fuel line. I installed it and replaced both lines on it but left the return line alone. Primer works fine, fills carb, engine starts, burns all the primer fuel and stops. Does this as many times as I prime it but will not draw gas on it's own. At wits end after going through this drill for an hour.


----------



## rpitt (Apr 3, 2006)

did you replace the fuel filter?


----------



## wil909 (Apr 30, 2006)

No. What's it look like? Is it in the tank? Fuel flowed fine last summer. Just the bulb primer went bad.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would guess the carb needs to be cleaned and rebuilt. IDC is an old, what is now known as a Ryobi/MTD engine that most likely has a Walbro carb. A universal Walbro carb rebuild kit should work on it.

Note: Just worked on a couple if IDC tillers on Saturday. One just needed a simple carb clean, the other the owner tried to work on it and had the fuel lines on wrong and the carb was reassembled incorrectly.


----------



## wil909 (Apr 30, 2006)

I found the filter in the tank when I finally decided to replace the return line. The old one was clogged, couldn't blow air through it with old line attached. Had to monkey with the screw on the carb they don't want you to touch - it had a rubber boot on it and it's not mentioned in the manual. Only the idle and the mixture screws are shown under carb adjustment. The forbidden one must be for high speed. The more I backed it out the longer the trimmer kept running on each successive pull. Maybe I just got it to clean itself out because eventually I turned it back to about where it was. Runs great now. Thanks for your interest.


----------

